# Bob hairstyles



## wvpumpkin (Feb 22, 2007)

What is the difference between a "bob" and an inverted bob? Also does anyone have pics of a bob that I could get with my very fine, thin, just above the shoulders hair? I am tired of my hair, I need some zing to it.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 22, 2007)

Short Hair: Inverted Bob -inverted bob

Bob Hairstyles | Haircuts | Hair Styles | Hair Cuts -the bob


----------



## luxotika (Feb 22, 2007)

The inverted bob is cute! That is what my sister has and she loves it.


----------



## LVA (Feb 22, 2007)

The inverted bob looks super cute. I love my long hair ... but I realli want to try this bob for this coming spring. thanx for the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wvpumpkin (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 22, 2007)

I looovvee the bob!! I know I have said this before, but I was going for a bob and the sylist had apparently no idea how to look at the picture and see what I wanted! I brought 2. Good thing the final result was actually cute as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyways - this was my inspiration picture - and I still want it some day!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 22, 2007)

what hair stylist doesn't know what a bob is? Isn't that like walking into a bakery and asking for a loaf?? LOL


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

I love bobs they are simple, yet very chic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dolphin11211 (Mar 3, 2007)

omg that inverted bob is SOOO cute im trying to grow my hair long but that makes me want to cut it short ahh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MozKitten (Mar 3, 2007)

inverted bob is aka graduated bob or an a-line.

i have my hair cut like that, just a little longer than chin length.


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 3, 2007)

Those cuts look super cute!


----------



## kellianne76 (May 30, 2007)

I had my hair cut like that a few years back and loved it. I'm thinking about getting it cut again.


----------



## katnahat (May 30, 2007)

Hey, I have a bob! :rotfl:

I always thought a bob was a short, one length (no layers), smooth style. Ooops!


----------



## Kemper (May 30, 2007)

*I used to have a bob, and as cute as it was, I know if I went back to it, I'd continually change my mind and decide to grow it back out again. *


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (May 30, 2007)

Hey *Kemper*, I know what you mean! I had my hair cut in a bob a couple times in my life, and after a while I want to grow my hair out again! lol.

I think it's because you're bored and a hairstyle change drastically alters your look. (esp. going from long up-to-your-butt hair to a bob!)

I'm such an interchanging person though, I like to experiment with styles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

